# Rashomon Rda By Hop N Vape



## Chukin'Vape (18/10/16)

Lets hear your thoughts on this RDA


----------



## zadiac (18/10/16)

An atty with bottom airflow with squonking isn't a good idea imo. A little over squonk and juice all over the place (or even overdripping). I avoid bottom airflow atties since the Tsunami.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/10/16)

zadiac said:


> An atty with bottom airflow with squonking isn't a good idea imo. A little over squonk and juice all over the place (or even overdripping). I avoid bottom airflow atties since the Tsunami.


Also have the same thoughts - bottom airflow is a problem for me, all my RTA's are bottom airflow - I decided to go top airflow genni because I could not deal with the leaking any longer. I guess if you are super careful this will not be a problem. 

Moving on - other than the crappy screws released for the mike vapes review, what do you think of the build deck. IMO I think they are onto something here, its almost like a hybrid of a velocity and 4 post build deck.


----------



## Mahir (5/2/17)

Any vendors brought this in? Haven't seen it available in South Africa


----------

